# liquid soap



## PippiL (Mar 1, 2012)

I want to start making liquid soap, just wondering, if there are some good websites to learn from.I found one and it doesn't look to hard,I'm very excited about it. 
Dr. Bronner's website had an article about the history of castile soap, from what I understood, castile just means vegetable, not 100% olive oil ???
Did I read that right?


----------



## lsg (Mar 1, 2012)

Here are some links:


http://www.ellensessentials.com/makingliquidsoap.pdf


For this next link go to the post by Babs, it shows how to make liquid soap using gylcerine.  This is my favorite way to do it.   Be sure to run the recipe through a lye calculator using KOH. 

http://forums.debbiemay.com/index.php?/ ... body-wash/


----------



## Jamison (Mar 31, 2012)

I looked on youtube at one point and all I could find was using a crock pot. I needed more space than that. I haven't looked into it much, but was told The Soap Makers Companion (book) has an excellent section on this.


----------



## carolyntn (Apr 1, 2012)

This tutorial is good.  I like David's recipe - makes a nice liquid soap.  
http://candleandsoap.about.com/od/liqui ... idsoap.htm


----------



## kellistarr (Apr 1, 2012)

I just made some liquid soap today and three different soap pastes for another time.   Try this lady out, I really liked her tutorial;

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LavaLw9l4wM&context=C4e79c79ADvjVQa1PpcFNl3Y16hmfiKOal7oSixMxdvnf6U3X0smw="]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LavaLw9l ... f6U3X0smw=[/ame]

 I also like about.com tutorial.  just type in liquid soap.


----------

